# Weathertop Hollow, NZ Panaramas (Part II)



## vonnagy (Sep 24, 2005)

Panaramas from the above area


----------



## woodsac (Sep 24, 2005)

Really like em both :thumbup:


----------



## deveel (Sep 24, 2005)

Great images, the lighting in #2 is just fantastic.


----------



## speciespython (Sep 24, 2005)

nice! the 2nd one looks almost surreal!  

laura


----------



## Mansi (Sep 24, 2005)

nice shots.. love the saturation in the first :thumbsup:
those sun rays teamed with the lone sheep(?) makes it visually thrilling.. love it


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 24, 2005)

wow, i guess my previous post in Part 1 was a vision!  great shots mark, the 2nd is golden!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 24, 2005)

The second looks biblical......


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 24, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> The second looks biblical......



i've heard many comments about my shots, but biblical? :scratch: 

a quick note about the second image - it is actually a composition of two shots from a bracketed series I took yesterday morning. The lighting was moving very quickly when I took the shot so i had to hurry.

I had one shot which was underexposed 2 stops which captured the sky the way I wanted it, but the foreground was too dark. The image I chose for the foreground had the best sheep pose though but the sky was blown out . I combined the sky image with the sheepish foreground to create this image.

Essentially, they are all the same shot as they taken at the same place and time, its just a combination of a sky exposure that I liked and foreground that I liked.

It took a bloody long time, i have great respect for anyone who can do such shots in an actual darkroom!


----------



## pursuer (Sep 24, 2005)

That second shot is unbelievable, beautiful location and work.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 24, 2005)

Love them both


----------



## TBaraki (Sep 24, 2005)

Those two left me speechless.  Absolutely incredible.


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 24, 2005)

whoa. i love your shots, and i love this new monitor.  not color accurate i'm sure (the monitor), but it sure as heck gives off vibrant colors...


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 24, 2005)

dude, do you have some sort of indicator that tells you when conditions are perfect for a photo?

wonderful images.....biblical is a fitting description for the second.


----------



## JonK (Sep 24, 2005)

Stunning...yeh the second one is an awesome capture *adds new zealand to travel list* :thumbup:  

The sky in the first is beautifully saturated; all around great contrast.


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 26, 2005)

great shots, part 1 series was great too!  Such a unique place - looks amazing.  Great work on the second photo here, the composite turned out wonderful.  Thanks for taking the time, i think it was worth it!   :thumbup:


----------



## A.Rotshtein (Sep 26, 2005)

Beautiful setting and colors

also love the ray from the clouds........Hmmmm seen it somewhere (-;

AR


----------

